# Cat treats?



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

OK, cat people, I need your help! I'm visiting my boyfriend (he lives in TN) over spring break and he got a cat a few months ago. I'm meeting the kitty for the first time and I want to bring some treats . And maybe a toy? I'm looking for suggestions since I know cats can be kind of picky compared to dogs. The treats must be fairly healthy, of course .

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

My raw kitties get the same dehydrated treats the dog does, just smaller, freeze dried lamb lung is a favorite. Dehydrated chicken, etc etc. If you want to buy personall I like the ziwipeak stuff. You can get just the cat food and they are like little kerky squares. Do you know what kitty currently eats?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My cats go mental for Benny Bully's dehyrdated liver treats. One time one of them went on the counter and ripped open the bag and ate the rest of the liver treats (not too many left in the bag) and ended up barfing them up because they ate so many so fast lol.


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

Benny Bullys is definitely one of the better treats out there that you can buy.


----------

